# 12th dec looking for buddy



## Clair75

hi all 

am due 12th dec and would love a buddy to share this jorney with, this is my 4th child my other 3 are 10.11.14 i live in shropshire and am 36 37 in june. 
would love to have some one to chat to :kiss:


----------



## Jamandspoon

Hello...

I'm due on the 17th Dec.... This will be *please!* my first baby after a few losses.. I am excited, nervous, excited, nervous and scared! I'm 36 and live in Paris....

Having someone to chat to would be great!

xxx


----------



## Skye1

Hiya, I am just turned 38 and having my second baby, due on the 20th decemeber :flower:


----------



## Clair75

Skye1 said:


> Hiya, I am just turned 38 and having my second baby, due on the 20th decemeber :flower:

hi skye congrats :happydance: it would be grate to share on hear, how old is your other one, 2oth thats close to xmas was thinking 12 was bad lol but i dont mind :hugs:


----------



## Clair75

Jamandspoon said:


> Hello...
> 
> I'm due on the 17th Dec.... This will be *please!* my first baby after a few losses.. I am excited, nervous, excited, nervous and scared! I'm 36 and live in Paris....
> 
> Having someone to chat to would be great!
> 
> xxx

hi jamandspoon, congrats :happydance: bet you are well excited have you seen your midwife yet :hugs:


----------



## Jamandspoon

I have no idea how those things work over in France, except you have to have "registered" as pregnant by 12 weeks, else you don't get included in the French baby system!
One of the things I have learned was once you are registered as pregnant here in France you get a little card saying you are pregnant which allows you to jump queues in all public buildings and on all public transport! You gotta love that ;-) Also you should not have a baby in the Summer in France as most midwives etc are on their hols.. Goodness only knows what will happen with Christmas ;-) Also you don't have to tell your employer until the week before you go on maternity leave.. Although I think they might have guessed by then! I'm lucky as contracting out here so don't need to worry about all of that..

I have a doctors appointment on friday to find out what you need to do over here... Have you got all your appointments booked?


----------



## Clair75

Jamandspoon said:


> I have no idea how those things work over in France, except you have to have "registered" as pregnant by 12 weeks, else you don't get included in the French baby system!
> One of the things I have learned was once you are registered as pregnant here in France you get a little card saying you are pregnant which allows you to jump queues in all public buildings and on all public transport! You gotta love that ;-) Also you should not have a baby in the Summer in France as most midwives etc are on their hols.. Goodness only knows what will happen with Christmas ;-) Also you don't have to tell your employer until the week before you go on maternity leave.. Although I think they might have guessed by then! I'm lucky as contracting out here so don't need to worry about all of that..
> 
> I have a doctors appointment on friday to find out what you need to do over here... Have you got all your appointments booked?

i love the card idea i wont one lol, i am going to the docs tomoz to book in then will have to wait for midwife to see me first, scan will be arond 12 weeks, but i have a 10 day family holiday book to spain when am 12 weeks so hoping they will do the scan before i go, bit worryed about flying but am sure all will be ok, i dont no when to tell my boss, maybe hold on a bit but hubby has told his boss already lol, have you told any family let? i sooo wont to tell my mum but she is a worryer and would be on the phone every day lol. so do you have to pay for every think? how much will it all be, xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Clair/ladies,

I just got my BFP so if everything goes well i will be due on the 24th December. I am extremely paranoid and shudder at every twinge. I am 36 and in the last 9 months i have had 1 MC, 2 CP's and an ectopic so i am praying that this one sticks.

Would love some bump buddies so chat to/share with and laugh with.

wendy


----------



## Jamandspoon

Clair75 said:


> Jamandspoon said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how those things work over in France, except you have to have "registered" as pregnant by 12 weeks, else you don't get included in the French baby system!
> One of the things I have learned was once you are registered as pregnant here in France you get a little card saying you are pregnant which allows you to jump queues in all public buildings and on all public transport! You gotta love that ;-) Also you should not have a baby in the Summer in France as most midwives etc are on their hols.. Goodness only knows what will happen with Christmas ;-) Also you don't have to tell your employer until the week before you go on maternity leave.. Although I think they might have guessed by then! I'm lucky as contracting out here so don't need to worry about all of that..
> 
> I have a doctors appointment on friday to find out what you need to do over here... Have you got all your appointments booked?
> 
> i love the card idea i wont one lol, i am going to the docs tomoz to book in then will have to wait for midwife to see me first, scan will be arond 12 weeks, but i have a 10 day family holiday book to spain when am 12 weeks so hoping they will do the scan before i go, bit worryed about flying but am sure all will be ok, i dont no when to tell my boss, maybe hold on a bit but hubby has told his boss already lol, have you told any family let? i sooo wont to tell my mum but she is a worryer and would be on the phone every day lol. so do you have to pay for every think? how much will it all be, xxClick to expand...

Well... I have 2 choices, we're in France as ex pats so we have company health insurance, but also I have applied for my "carte vitalitie" which is like the NHS / Social Security rolled into 1.. For pregnancy up until the 3rd tri mester the state seems to pay 3/4 of all costs then in the 3rd tri they pay everything.. Well they reimburse you anyway! France is, apparently, one of the best places to have a baby, so fingers crossed! Although because EVERYTHING to do with the state in France requires 700 forms in triplicate, 7 copies of your birth certificate, your mothers maiden name, fathers date of birth and your inside leg measurement it might be easier to stick with the company health insurance ;-)
Because of the previous losses, haven't told my family yet, also being away from them my mum would be on the phone every 20 secs and would make me more worried than I am already :wacko:
I hope flying is ok... I've already flown 3 times since I found out I am pregnant:haha:

How did you get on at the Dr? What do they do at the first appointment??


----------



## HPMINI

Hi all
I could also do with a buddy. I am 38 and will be 39 in June.
I will probably be due around about 24th December. Fingers crossed. Not ideal for the poor child but never mind! We'll get over it! I am just pleased it's not an August birthday.
I have my first appointment with the midwife on 4th May.
This is my first ever BFP. Nervous! 
I really don't want it to go wrong and I am always concerned when I visit the toilet in case I see blood on the tissue :(
Hopefully I'll get over that soon!
Have told a close friend and a few people at work as I have had to go on restricted duties which makes it quite obvious!
Have not told my family yet - would like to wait as my sister waited for about 20 weeks but as work know (although paths don't cross) I feel I should tell family soon.
Looking forward to chatting about experiences and concerns!


----------



## HeatherNMoose

Hi, Im 35 and my first will be born in May. I would LOVE someone to talk to!


----------

